# Freebie! Toro 210-T in great condition?



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

A metal scrapper whom I met yesterday for the first time in my neighborhood, dropped off a Toro 210-R 2 cycle single stage today. Free, No charge. It looks in great condition, like shed or garage stored, engine is not seized, haven't tried to start it yet. I always like to remove the fuel bowl as it sometimes tells the condition of the carb if you see junk, white residue, smells but the main reason is no 2 cycle gas mixed and it was time to make the dinner. The donuts were made this morning.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

looks real good. I'm guessing carb clean/rebuild and you've got another good one.


----------

